# New box for a friend



## ve7tcc (Oct 19, 2012)

Sides are maple, base and rim are elm. Inlay is some dark veneer.

I used the Milecraft template for the inlays.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

That's a nice box, Duncan. The inlay kit looks to be great value.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Very nice work Duncan, it looks like you spent a of of time getting it just right.


----------



## cagenuts (May 8, 2010)

Wow, very cool!

I really must look at that kit you used.


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

Very nice Duncan. You should be proud of the work,amship. Did you cut out the petals with a scroll saw?


----------



## beemor (Feb 29, 2012)

Beautiful Duncan ! Does the lid have glass in it ? (old eyes can't see).


----------



## ve7tcc (Oct 19, 2012)

The inlay kit is here, there is a video you can see:

I cut the petals using the router with a narrower bushing, see the video.
I did learn that using thin veneer is tricky. My friend suggested next time to put tape on the back of the veneer.

There is no lid, I included a rim/lip. It is open topped. The intended purpose is for depositing wallet, keys etc in when you get home.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

You outdid yourself today ! That is just a very gorgeous work!


----------



## john880 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hello there Duncan,
There is a lot of skill that time has bought in that box of yours. Boxes are like that you have to look very close to see what all it takes to put them together standing there,,,,,Good work there guy !!!
I too bought the Milescraft kit, and have too say I like their system and all the choices/designs that they provide. Gets a woodworker into thinking inlays and all of the intrecate beauty that they provide.


----------



## Marco (Feb 21, 2009)

Nice work on a beautiful box Duncan!

Clear finish on all except a stain on the rim?


----------



## ve7tcc (Oct 19, 2012)

The finish was clear shellac all over. The rim was just a darker piece of elm I had around.

Next time, I could do a second inlay over the first with a different colour perhaps.


----------



## OutoftheWoodwork (Oct 4, 2012)

Wow, Duncan... how pretty! Love it.


----------



## CGM0427 (May 27, 2012)

*Very Nice*

Thanks for sharing, I will learn inlay one day. It's on my "Bucket" list...LOL I will have to review your photos again...

Chris


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Nice box Duncan. I have the same inlay kit, for some time now. But I haven't had the chance to use it yet.


----------

